# Strange looking LB cover needed



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Never saw it before. At least there is one next to it so you can see exactly what it looks like and open it up to look for name/numbers inside.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Take that picture to the oldest supply house guy you can find. He may know what it is.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I told the inspector that I would have one 3D printed.
Now Im in trouble


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Looks like a mogul LB but who knows what brand


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Contact your local museum.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Take the other one off and sand or wax cast a new one in aluminum. I'm not even kidding. It wouldn't be that difficult to do one afternoon in the backyard.

Maybe the inspector would accept a sheet metal box attached to the wall over it?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Check the neighbours :jester:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Take the other one off and sand or wax cast a new one in aluminum. I'm not even kidding. It wouldn't be that difficult to do one afternoon in the backyard.
> 
> Maybe the inspector would accept a sheet metal box attached to the wall over it?


I thought of doing that.
Otherwise, I could just smash it with a hammer and install a 21st century one in its place.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Suncoast Power said:


> I thought of doing that.
> Otherwise, I could just smash it with a hammer and install a 21st century one in its place.


Yeah, there's that:laughing: I assumed you were trying avoid the can of worms that might pop open from d!cking with such old wiring.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> I told the inspector that I would have one 3D printed.
> Now Im in trouble


But it maybe the most expedient solution.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Folks restoring old woodworking machines, have taken cast iron parts to a Amish foundry to be replicated, from what I have seen it's worked well.


Edit: Go to www.owwm.org & search for Cattail Foundry.


----------

